# Any interest in a mated pair of homers?



## SilviaGTO (May 6, 2009)

Hi, 
Im a vet tech at an animal hospital that takes in injured/orphaned wildlife.

A few weeks ago, a female homer was dropped off covered in oil, very thin, cold and sick, and a male homer with a possible wing injury was also dropped off.

Both have been nursed back to health, but are still very thin. (were fattening them up though). Both seem to be able to fly around the room with no issues.

However, Both birds have taken quite a liking to each other (I caught them mating today). 

Im taking a shot in the dark, but I was wondering if anyone would want to adopt this pair. I dont know if they would make viable racers ever again, but I dont want to split them up. At the same time they cant live at the hospital permanently either.

Im not sure at this point either if we got them healthy enough and released them if they would bother flying home (one came from louisiana, another from georgia) because theyve paired up.
I also have issues just releasing them since they seem to have failed getting home the first time.

Im located in Jacksonville, FL if anyone is interested! (Id adopt them, but I already have a male homer with an unfixable healed broken wing I took in


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess you've already contacted the owners about these birds? Do you know WHERE in LA and GA the birds are from? Depending on how far of a flight it is, AND, how old they are, AND, exactly how long they've been at the hospital, they just might go home. However, I would want to know if the owner was contacted and if so, what did they say about the birds? 
Some owners wouldn't want them back or care and if they DID show up at home, maybe not be real eager to greet them, BUT, there are some fanciers, like me for example, that would be thrilled to death, to see one of my birds that I thought was lost, show up. In fact, they've done just that many times.....


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I would have to agree with Lovebirds! Our club as a whole (Ocala) will do just about anything to recover lost birds. Heck 50% of the time, the calls we get from the community are for birds that dont belong to anyone in our area. But we do make every attempt to return the birds to the original owners. Those that dont want them, for various reasons, we donate them to beginners or simply keep them for ourselves. 

Now, provided that you have attempted to contact the owners with no luck or they didnt want them back, I would be willing to take them in. Your about an hour and half away from me but Im sure we could make arrangements or something.



Lovebirds said:


> I guess you've already contacted the owners about these birds? Do you know WHERE in LA and GA the birds are from? Depending on how far of a flight it is, AND, how old they are, AND, exactly how long they've been at the hospital, they just might go home. However, I would want to know if the owner was contacted and if so, what did they say about the birds?
> Some owners wouldn't want them back or care and if they DID show up at home, maybe not be real eager to greet them, BUT, there are some fanciers, like me for example, that would be thrilled to death, to see one of my birds that I thought was lost, show up. In fact, they've done just that many times.....


----------



## SilviaGTO (May 6, 2009)

Ill have to admit, with this pair, no we havent called yet.

Ive called every with every other pigeon that has come in, and 100% of the time Im told they dont care, euthanize, the bird is no good sick/broken. I know its not a good excuse, Im just tired of hearing the owners not care.

But since there are enough of you on here saying to call them, Ill stop slacking and give them a call. I have the information. I was just trying to gauge an interest just in case the owners dont want them back.

Theyre still too thin, at least the female, to release for a flight back to Louisiana from the east coast of florida, especially if shes going to be laying soon. But theyre eating very well and gaining weight every day. Ive put them on the pigeon mix and pigeon grit I feed my own pigeon.

Im on lunch right now, but Ill give the owners a call when I get back.

On a side note, Im also having to tube feed a feral pigeon who is too thin and weak to feed himself (he's only 177 grams =( ), and Im also caring for two baby mourning doves. The tips on this site are great!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SilviaGTO said:


> Ill have to admit, with this pair, no we havent called yet.
> 
> Ive called every with every other pigeon that has come in, and 100% of the time Im told they dont care, euthanize, the bird is no good sick/broken. I know its not a good excuse, Im just tired of hearing the owners not care.
> 
> ...


Good work, let us know what happens.


----------



## SilviaGTO (May 6, 2009)

I called the club secretary for the female pigeon. He contacted the owner but the owner couldnt talk on his phone at work. Hes going to have him call my hospital at some point to discuss her.

I emailed the owner of the male pigeon, so far no reply.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Please keep us posted. PM me if they dont want them back, Ill take them, my 10 yr old son would love to add them his flock....LOL. Seeing that your not that far, we can make arrangements.


----------



## SilviaGTO (May 6, 2009)

Ah sounds perfect. Ill keep you updated. Im off all weekend, but Im going in today to check on some things.

Ironically: Because the doctor bought the wrong food for the pigeons and I need to buy them something thats edible and healthy for them lol.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Havent heard from you in a while....whats going on with the birds...?


----------

